# 243 brand



## kaboovy man (Sep 20, 2004)

My wife has decided to go deer hunting this year. She has never shot a gun less killed an animal, so I have selected a 243 to start with. She is not even 5 ft. tall.

I am going to get the VX-I 3X9X40 but I can't decide whether I should buy the Ruger M77 Mark II compact or the Savage 10GY Youth. I am not familiar with either brand, always shot Remington. Also I need help with the ammo? any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I own 2 Ruger M77's Mark II's, one is a .270 and the other a .223, and also Savage Model 111 in a .243. While none of these are the compact or youth models, they are all good quality guns for the money. As far as what ammunition to shoot, others on this site will probably be able to offer more valuable information than I......


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

Sounds to me like you are on the right track. I shot the Ruger (in 270) and it was very shootable, just a fine quality rifle. I have heard great things about the Savages, including the price, quality, accuracy and the ability to change barrels with relative ease. If it was me, and all I was looking for was a shooter, I'll take the Savage, because I'm basically a skinflint. But you can't go wrong with either. :sniper:


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

243 is a good gun, some say its too small, but 3 years ago I shot a deer at 475 yards with one, it was a modified commercial mauser, douglas bull barrel, hmm im trying to remember the loads I used, I know I used the Nosler ballistic tips, cant remember the powder. But yeah about scope selection, believe it or not I was using an old weaver K6 aka 6x. The leupold you mentioned should work nicely. About brand selection, and between the ones you listed, Ruger has always been good for me, but savage is good also, so it really depends on your preferences and how the gun fits your wife. Oh and by the way, the deer I shot fell over and died without taking a step :sniper:

Good luck


----------



## agrotom (Sep 14, 2004)

My wife shoots a Ruger M77 in 257 Roberts with a 2X7 VII Leopold and she is just over 5 feet tall, 130 lbs soaking wet! :lol: She loves the gun and she likes being able to come with us hunting. The nice thing about the .25 cal is it has a bit more nock-down power than a .243, but that has been my experience between the two calibers. I have used them both and the only way I could get the .243 to work well on Deer size game was to reload my own.

Good luck, I think the new factory ammo out now helps the .243 a lot, just remenmber to get the good stuff!! :sniper: Have fun!!!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Id vote for the 257 roberts also, I've had great success with mine for the last thirty years and virtually no recoil although I have a full size M77.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

I thought we decided the 243 was to be backup for squirrel.  I have not used my 243 on deer, yet, although I plan to do so. However, I think these guys have a valid point. I don't know how well your wife shoots. It reminds me of the fellow who wanted to buy his boy a 410 for a starter gun. I stuck my big nose in and suggested that he go for the 20 ga. The recoil wasn't noticably greater and the boy had a much better chance of success. The 410 (IMO) is more of an experts gun than a starter gun. I think the same may be said here. The 243 does not leave much room for error, in spite of some amazing success stories. Again, my opinion, for what it's worth.


----------



## kaboovy man (Sep 20, 2004)

Thank you all for your input. My wife would appreciate the pretty one, Ruger! I guess I'll deal with the trigger later.

As far as the caliber, 243, I am sticking with. I am confident with my wifes ability to place shots. She kicks my but at 200ft with the pellet gun. Knowing my wife, I need to avoid flinch with the lowest recoil. I live in NC were our deer hunt can last up to 3 month and take a total of 6 deer. So she should get some good experience in this year.
K-man


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

K-man, that's cool. Good luck. Where are you in NC. I'm in Salisbury.


----------



## Shooter (Sep 21, 2004)

I don't know much about the Ruger but I shoot a Savage .243. Its not very new but I like it. When shooting deer I don't even notice the recoil at all. My opinion is that it is more than enough to take down a deer. I've seen it put some good sized exit holes also. Another thing is that Savage is known to have the best barrels on the market when it comes to quality of and durability.


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

Im not 100% sure but I think the .243 savage barrel comes free floated, so that would be another plus.


----------



## t_lowe_308 (Oct 31, 2004)

have u thought about the remington youth? they also make it in 308 little more knockdown not any more punch. consider it!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I have a 308 ruger ultralight and it kicks too hard for a woman or small kid.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

Bobm, how do you think it would do with moderate loads? It would still have way more punch than a 243.


----------

